# SpeedTouch Rev 4 Modem



## penguinhead (May 24, 2009)

The handbook gives info about connecting using mgmt.o firmware which is used for rev 1 modems:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/pppoa.html

Rev 4 modem uses the ZZZL firmware (on Linux) which is and split using firmware extractor into speedtch-1.bin and speedtch-2.bin. These binaries go into /lib/firmware. The handbook gives no information how to use these firmwares for the purpose. Could anyone help me out? Also, where do I find these firmwares for BSD? Do I use the same ones as Linux?


----------

